# Documentary series looking for outgoing expats to take part!



## TVCasting

Hello everyone!

Channel 5 in the UK are looking for British expats in Spain for a brand new documentary series!

We are keen to speak to both men and women who live life to the full and buck the trend for their age or background when it comes to their looks, loves or behaviour. 

We are casting a variety of fun, and most importantly confident people from all ages and walks of life, who are happy to give an insight into a sometimes unconventional world. We will be exploring friendships and/or family dynamics. We are not looking for any ‘shrinking violets’ but outgoing and gregarious personalities who are proud of the way they lead their lives! 

You or someone you know could be looking for love, setting up or expanding a business, relaunching a career, updating or maintaining a new image, or simply living life not according to any rule book. 

If this is you, or you know someone who fits the bill, get in touch by replying, or call 0044 203 580 3555 for more information.

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## VFR

Ah! Ch5 the Sunday Sport channel.
So what you are really looking for are couples who may well be into swapping/dogging etc etc & spend the rest of the day drinking. 

Pause for a 5min add break !

Where were we in case you have forgotten, ah yes


----------



## davexf

Hola 
You can't receive or make pm's until a certain number of posts are completed - it would help members who wish to reply if you make the requisite number of posts 

Davexf


----------



## st3v3y

Ch5 even has its own smiley.
:behindsofa:


Ch5 is also a good reason to become an expat. In fact I'd rather spend an evening watching Spanish TV (which I don't yet understand) than watch Ch5.

You can picture the scene. 

Narrator: "Meet Baz. He's been living in Puerto Banus for 3 months and lives life to the full"

Camera pans around to Baz who is lying in bed, hungover and alone. Baz goes out every night, convinced he's going to "smash it" and always goes home alone. He once kissed a girl but it turned out to be a ladyboy and that's as close as he's got.

Baz (lighting a cigarette): "Last night was amazing, I spent the night with a couple of girls and I'm seeing them tonight. I met them in The Navy Bar"


----------



## TVCasting

Hi Davexf - thanks so much for your helpful reply - I wasn't aware this was the case! BW


----------

